# ppp.conf and pf.conf and dns



## Understudy (Jan 23, 2012)

Sometimes I see that FreeBSD has a lot of options that can be performed by more then one function. 

I am planning on using NAT with my pf.conf file and setting up some DNS with named.conf

However as I was reading /usr/share/examples/ppp/ppp.conf.sample file. I discovered that you can apparently do some NAT and DNS with ppp.conf.

Now I have had the same ppp.conf file since FBSD FreeBSD 4.4. I get some tun0 interface errors and figure it is time for an update to the file. 

Now for the fun facts. I fight with AT&T for my IP. I have since I got a static IP from them. They hold the actual DNS with an iron glove. I circumvent them with having the domain name pointed to the IP from my domain provider. 

So the whois on the IP shows up as the ISP and the whois on the domain name shows up as myself. It is a workable situation. 

I have a DNS setup on the webserver box that also runs pppoe and dhcpd. However I have resolv.conf take nameservers from the ISP. It works, not great but it works. Sysadmins are allowed to cringe. 

The new set up will be  Box A will run pppoe, dhcpd, and pf. The pf will NAT to Box B which will run Apache, FTP, and DNS. 

So the question is as follows. The primary pointer is from my domain name provider who have a DNS pointed toward my IP. 
Do I even need to set up DNS? 
Should I have the line 
	
	



```
enable dns
```
 in the ppp.conf? 

Sincerely,

Brendhan


----------



## Abriel (Jan 23, 2012)

```
enable dns
```
After connection it will put/change your ISP DNS to file /etc/resolv.conf
If you disable it, after connection, it will not change  /etc/resolv.conf

You can have caching DNS server if you want on your box without owning domain, but you will not able to have subdomains.


----------



## Understudy (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you. That answers my questions.


----------

